# VLC, lo emergo pero no se abre

## bubu_54

Hola foro, acabo de instalar un sistema muy base, con el paquete gnome lite y ahora estoy instalando los paquetes que voy necesitando.

A la hora de instalar VLC con emerge -av vlc lo ha hecho sin problemas y ha puesto en icono en el menú y todo eso, pero cuando voy a abrirlo no hace nada.

Es posible que me falte algún paquete o algo? El portage no se ha quejado.

Gracias.

----------

## agdg

Probablemente se deba a alguna biblioteca dinámica, algo que con revdep-rebuild se corregirá. En cualquier caso sin saber que esta ocurriendo... lanza vlc desde una consola para ver que error da.

----------

## bubu_54

Cuando pueda hago un revdep-rebuild  

De momento:

```
localhost alvaro # vlc

VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.

If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports

you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root and

cannot be run by non-trusted users first).

localhost alvaro # 
```

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola:

El mensaje que te sale es claro y es debido a que quieres abrir vlc como root. Prueba a ejectarlo como usuario normal y debería funcionarte.

Yo lo he probado a ejecutarlo como root y me sale el mismo error que tú pero como usuario normal me funciona perfectamente.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

## i92guboj

El mensaje no puede ser más explícito, a no ser que tu problema para entenderlo sea el idioma.

Acaso hay alguna razón para ejecutar un reproductor multimedia como root?   :Shocked: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

VLC no debe ejecutarse como root, pero si insistes, como dice el mensaje de error debes ejecutar:

```
#vlc-wrapper
```

¿Porqué extraña razón alguien usaría root para ver una película?

----------

## bubu_54

mmmmm, lo curioso es que el usuario alvaro no es root, la consola donde lo he lanzado si lo es, pero en el entorno de escritorio no.

Esta tarde cuando llegue a casa intentare hacer alguna prueba mas.

----------

## i92guboj

Creo que tienes un lío con algunos conceptos.

Si estás hablando de "usuarios" en el sentido informático de la palabra, entonces el usuario "alvaro" nunca es el usuario "root". Son dos entes lógicos separados, con funciones distintas, con la posesión de archivos distintos y con permisos y privilegios distintos.

Si tú eres la persona física "Álvaro", en un momento dado puedes estar usando el usuario "alvaro" y en otro momento puedes estar usando el usuario "root", eso es otra cosa distinta.

Usualmente, la persona "Álvaro" debería usar la identidad del usuario "alvaro" para su operación normal diaria (trabajo, documentos personales, gestión de la economía doméstica, multimedia, backup de datos personales, etc.); por contra, la persona "Álvaro" puede usar la identidad del usuario "root" para tareas de administración del sistema (instalación de software, backups de sistema, actualizaciones, configuración de hardware, etc.).

Si tú entras a tu sistema como usuario normal no privilegiado (alvaro), que es como debes operar normalmente, tu escritorio y todos los programas que manejes deberían tener los permisos de dicho usuario, y solo podrás escribir en tu directorio $HOME, que suele contener tus archivos personales. Para saber exáctamente a qué te refieres necesitamos algo más de información.

¿Cómo inicias tu escritorio? ¿Usas un gestor de entrada gráfico? ¿Entras desde consola con "startx"? 

En cualquiera de los dos casos, al hacer login, ¿usas "root" o "alvaro"?

Muchos escritorios tienen en sus menús opciones para lanzar terminales en modo "root". Quizás tu problema sea que estás usando uno de esos enlaces por error, en lugar de lanzar tus terminales normales de usuario. Pero en cualquier caso, y a no ser que tengas "sudo" o algo similar configurado, debería preguntarte la contraseña de root al lanzarlo, si es que de verdad estás operando como "alvaro" en tu escritorio.

----------

## bubu_54

Tengo claro los conceptos de usuario (root y alvaro) y persona (El burro que hay detrás del teclado)

Para entrar al gnome cargo gdm, me logeo como alvaro (Que en teoría no tiene permisos de root) e intento lanzar el vlc que no me responde.

El código de mas arriba lo he lanzado desde un terminal de root (Me pide la contraseña), a lo mejor os he confundido un poco por eso.

En cualquier caso, desde el escritorio con el usuario alvaro y el usuario root no me abre el vlc.

----------

## i92guboj

 *bubu_54 wrote:*   

> Tengo claro los conceptos de usuario (root y alvaro) y persona (El burro que hay detrás del teclado)
> 
> Para entrar al gnome cargo gdm, me logeo como alvaro (Que en teoría no tiene permisos de root) e intento lanzar el vlc que no me responde.
> 
> El código de mas arriba lo he lanzado desde un terminal de root (Me pide la contraseña), a lo mejor os he confundido un poco por eso.

 

Si, eso me confundió. Pero ¿qué ocurre si abres un terminal como usuario normal e intentas ejecutar vlc? ¿Sale el mismo mensaje de error?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Estas utilizando el usuario alvaro y desde alli seguro diste un "su" lo que sin el signo de - te deja en el home del susuario pero te convierte en root ¿como saberlo? mira lo que aparece despues del usuario # en ves de un $ que es lo normal en un usuario no root.

Abre un terminal ò consola no root y ejecuta el vlc sin problemas.

----------

## bubu_54

Sin ser root:

```
alvaro@localhost ~ $ vlc

VLC media player 2.0.1 Twoflower (revision 2.0.1-0-gf432547)

[0x80c76e0] main xml reader error: XML reader not found

[0x804c9e8] main libvlc: Ejecutar vlc con la interfaz predeterminada. Usa «cvlc» para usar vlc sin interfaz.

Interfaz de control remoto inicializada. Escriba «help» para ayuda.

quit

quit: returned 0 (no error)

status change: ( stop state: 0 )

status change: ( quit )

alvaro@localhost ~ $ cvlc

VLC media player 2.0.1 Twoflower (revision 2.0.1-0-gf432547)

[0x80c0300] main xml reader error: XML reader not found

[0x80bd078] dummy interface: using the dummy interface module...

```

Ahora siendo root:

```
localhost alvaro # revdep-rebuild 

-bash: revdep-rebuild: no se encontró la orden

localhost alvaro # 
```

----------

## gringo

huele a que tienes que recompilar vlc con la use xml habilitada.

revdep-rebuild pertenece al paquete gentoolkit.

saluetes

----------

## bubu_54

Pues no, dentro de /etc/portage/package.use tengo una serie de ficheros, uno de ellos es multimedia, donde pongo las use para los codecs y demás, tiene esto:

```
media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad xml

wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype

bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live

>=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.0:4[qt3support]

```

Y después de volver ha hacer el emerge vlc sigue igual.

Voy a emerger gentoolkit

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que necesitas instalar o reinstalar libxml2.

----------

## agdg

1.- Siempre es bueno asegurarse que se están compilando las use que nosotros queremos: emerge --info vlc

2.- Si has recompilado algún paquete, es buena idea hacer un revdep-rebuild por si algo se rompió.

3.- Si sigue fallando, prueba a eliminar la configuración actual de vlc, puede que por algún motivo este corrupta: rm ~/.config/vlc

Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## bubu_54

Ahora me tengo que ir, el revdep-rebuild lo tengo que parar, mierda.

Mañana probare todo eso que me decís.

----------

## ensarman

no hagas higado, mas bien por x motivos me parece que tu usuario "Alvaro" está en el grupo root

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Asegurate de tener la use gtk activada antes de emerger vlc.

Saludo.

----------

## Arctic

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Asegurate de tener la use gtk activada antes de emerger vlc.
> 
> Saludo.

 

VLC usa QT 4

----------

## ZaPa

Vaya...cierto, no me acordaba, pero si, utiliza qt..

Saludos, y gracias por la correción no recordaba  :Very Happy: 

----------

